# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Overtollig huid na 43 kilo afvallen

## Ridley

Hallo,

Ik ben een jongen van nu 19 jaar en zo'n anderhalf jaar geleden had ik eindelijk een gezond gewicht bereikt van 75 KG met een lengte van ca. 1.80 M. Hiervoor ben ik altijd dik geweest met op m'n zwaarst 118 KG. Dit heb ik o.a. bereikt door op de fiets naar school te gaan die 10 KM van huis is (dus 20KM dagelijks) en 2/3 keer per week naar de sportschool en natuurlijk ook m'n voeding aan te passen. Zo ben ik in 9 maanden 43 kilo afgevallen. Natuurlijk ben ik hier al heel blij mee maar al snel viel me op dat me huid heel erg los hing bij de buik en onderarmen. Aangezien ik nog jong ben zeiden veel mensen dat dit vanzelf wel bij zou trekken en strak worden en hoewel het waarschijnlijk idd wel wat strakker is geworden is het nog steeds duidelijk zichtbaar. Ik ben nadat ik ben afgevallen niet gestopt met fietsen en sporten en i.p.v. cardio meer aan krachttraining gaan doen in de hoop de huid wat op te vullen met spieren, maar het is gewoonweg te uitgerekt om dit met spieren alleen op te vullen. Nu baal ik hier toch van omdat ik altijd nog veel tijd besteed aan de fitness en hoewel er wel contouren van de gekweekte spieren aanwezig zijn blijft m'n huid slap ogen. Daarnaast heb ik ook nog behoorlijk wat striemen bij buik en armen. Nu ben ik dus bang dat trainen en in beweging blijven alleen het probleem niet verder zullen oplossen. Dus zonder als te ijdel over te komen zou het toch erg fijn zijn als er een manier of manieren zijn waarmee ik m'n huid zo strak mogelijk kan maken zodat de anderhalf jaar krachttraining eindelijk ook zichtbaar wordt. Een buikwandcorrectie klinkt namelijk nogal ingrijpend en zou ik niet graag ondergaan aangezien je er ook lang van moet herstellen meestal, maar aan de andere kant weet ik niet of het nog op een natuurlijke manier valt recht te zetten.

Alvast bedankt voor de tips en raad!

----------


## MissMolly

Tja, de meest nette, maar ook de meest rigoreuze oplossing is een operatie.
Het ligt er een beetje aan hoeveel huid je over hebt, als er echt hele flappen zitten, van die hangvellen zonder inhoud, dan is een operatie waarschijnlijk de enige optie.
Maar je kan je huid ook al een stuk strakker krijgen door smeerseltjes die de doorbloeding bevorderen, zoals arnicagel, of paardenbalsem. Meestal wordt dat gebruikt voor overbelaste spieren, maar ik heb gemerkt dat mijn huid er ook een stuk strakker en soepeler van werd.
En voor vrouwen bestaan smeersels voor strakke buik, dijen en borsten. Die zouden overtollig vet laten verdwijnen, maar meestal doen ze dat maar zeer ten dele. Het meeste effect wordt bereikt doordat de huid weer wat meer spanning en veerkracht krijgt, en het hele lijf daardoor strakker oogt. En middeltjes voor stevige borsten werken so wie so alleen al op de huid, want de dams willen niet dat de borsten kleiner worden, ze moeten alleen minder hangen (de huid moet dus steviger en strakker worden).

Dat soort smeerseltjes kan jij dus ook rustig proberen.
Heb je echt te weinig resultaat van smeren alleen (en dan wel een paar maanden dagelijks volhouden, natuurlijk), kan je altijd nog een operatie overwegen, en een operatie wordt so wie so ook al mooier als je huid stevig en in goede conditie is.

----------

